# Kember victim of his own stupidity



## P1ssed (Sep 14, 2005)

How ironic that the countries this gentleman and his lentil eating friends went out to Iraq to criticise are the ones that rescued them.

All at considerable risk to themselves.

The SAS would have been well within their right to give these self-righteous diots a bloody good shoe-ing before dispatching them to the green zone.

He was nothing more than a victim of his own stupidity..

Or am I just being "un-christian"


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Thing is duties are duties. Unless i was on orders i'd have left im there to rot. But what do you do? The god squad truly works in mysterious ways and in the past have done some major good. But in this case i think it was deffo a christian to the lions.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

not the point, people put their lives on the line to bring back this idiot.

he should be billed for it - even his wife thinks hes a twat.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't someone say they didn't want any intervention .They would rather have left him to rot than spill anyone's blood getting him back


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Amen to that.

(now surley someone will get that)


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Our government probably looked at the kember situation as an idiot alert case. He and the 2 canadians still captured by the self named swords of righteousness brigade, (aint that catchy), were rescued by a multi national force of british and what i hope was royal mounted canadian police. (the mounties again proving they always get there man,)
Regardless , good intel was recieved as the where abouts of this wandering god squad(or christian peacemaker team, not very catchy) and was acted upon.
I think billing them is a great idea.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Now we've shown that we can rescue I think we should send the dick back from whence he came to the people he held in greater esteem than those that rescued him! :?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

He's got no business being there :evil:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately people like Mr Kember ultimately end up doing more harm than good.

Does the Iraqi group who captured him give a toss if he's a good Christian or not............not really :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Unfortunately people like Mr Kember ultimately end up doing more harm than good.
> 
> Does the Iraqi group who captured him give a toss if he's a good Christian or not............not really :roll:


I couldn't agree more


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

He is an ungrateful cu nt.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I can just imagine a bunch of Canadian goons with pseudo-Irish accents wearing red coats and riding round Iraq on horseback wielding their sticks.

That would put the frighteners up the insurgents.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: thats how i saw it.


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

He really is a stupid old fool.

Why he would go to Iraq when the foreign office say "no travel unless absoultly necessary" i dont know.

His kind of "do gooder deads" are no good in Iraq right now. Jeez i realise that he may be dead before it happens but his sort need to stay away until its a much safer place.

They should have left him in his terrorist guarded hole to die - the military who risk their lives to save his ass are opposed by him and his ilk and although he thanks them for saving him its morons like him "no peace through violence" bullshit brigade that get nothing done in this world.

I've said it before and ill say it again... Saddam Hussain was an evil dictator.... he did use chem/bio weapons and he did kill people who opposed him. There is no case for should we or should we not go to war.... The question should have been -why did George Senior finish the job all those years ago...?

Norman Kember is a cock !


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

He's a stupid old fool...... yep.
His rescue being a bugbear to many at the moment including himself has been highlighted by the press and our own government.
The old prat hasnt really publicly thanked his rescuers but let s be honest did this happen?
BANG BANG BANG....The door collapsed to the floor and a flume of dust filled the room. Blinding light and a high decibel bang rings out.
30 seconds later, there dust has settled....... voices shouting for help in the confusion...screaming, crying.
A tactical team begins to safe check the room for hostage takers, mp5's are being pointed at the hostages as they are pinned to the floor and checked for explosive devices. 
A tiny grey haired man, probably in his mid 60's is helped to a chair and settled down.
A heavily armed soldier wearing all black attire and heavy body armour walks towards the old man, pulling his balaclava and sub vocal throat piece off as he reaches him. "Norman Kemper?" the soldier asks...."are you Norman Kemper?"
"Its Kember", the old man replies. "My name is Mr kember".
"Were here to rescue you". the soldier confirms..."weve come to take you home".The soldier smiles.....his eyes showing his pride in a job well done.
"I dont think so young man....Im not going anywhere...im here on a peace mission , im here to help these poor defenceless iraqi's."....... the old man stares in to the eyes of the proud soldier...giving him a look of arrogance and disdain....
The soldier sighs.
"RIght boys, round up the canucks, were out of here......OH, and leave this daft old c**t in his piss and shit...he's staying".

If he had seen his convictions through, i might have thought he was on to something. :x


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Well fook me! the forum is all at one for a change! 

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

What I want to know is:

Why were there were no kidnappers to be found anywhere as the boys burst through the door?

How come not one of the kidnappers was left on guard duty.

How come the prisoners didn't try and escape when they were left unguarded?

I suspect a deal was done here and money changed hands.

Or

"we know where you are and we're coming to kill you unless you leave the building and let us enact a glorious rescue for the benefit of Bliar and Bush""

There's s story to tell here - but I doubt we'll know the truth for another 30 years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

From personal experience advanced warnings are never given. On the pay off front, this is an avenue often gone down. Its better to offer a little money rather than risk the lives of the detainees. All options for a safe release are given thought (except in scenarios where the time factor is very limited)
To be honest, Mr kember probably talked his way into his release inadvertantly.
The kidnappers would be aware that killing an ally would push there cause to face backlash..even in there own communities.
The kidnappers big scary name isnt a recognised name, meaning they are probably local desperados after some cash.
Or they decided to let him go....obviously his village was missing there idiot.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> The kidnappers would be aware that killing an ally would push there cause to face backlash..et.


Didn't stop the feckers putting a bullet into the head of Margaret Hassan who lived in Iraq 30 years and was married to an Iraqi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Sadly these hateful bastards have there own agenda's. There is no perfect solution to any of these scenarios........ we dont live in a perfect world. If we did, we wouldnt even have a page on this forum discussing this.


----------

